# AFC/NFC championship picks.



## elvis (Jan 16, 2011)

who ya got?


----------



## Modbert (Jan 16, 2011)

Steelers.

Green Bay.


----------



## xotoxi (Jan 16, 2011)

Modbert said:


> Steelers.
> 
> Green Bay.



Same here.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jan 16, 2011)

*********  Big Black Dog's Super Bowl Prediction ***********

Bears 31
Jets   28

You heard it here first.


----------



## Sheldon (Jan 16, 2011)

2-2 in round one

1-3 this week

If this trend keeps up, I should be winless this round. 

Both games will be so goddamn awesome, I kind of feel like a little schoolgirl going to a Justin Bieber concert.

Steelers eek out past the Jets in a defense war. I'm just not sold on Mark Sanchez, I think LT and Greene will get shut down, and Waffleburger is a clutch quarterback.

And I've got to go with the Packers. Even though Da Bears are a good team all around and I think their defense will temper Rodgers' arm, I've just got this sinking feeling in my gut about Chicago's offense.

If they can get to Cutler--which isn't a given considering how well Tice's squad did today--and if they can shadow Olsen throughout the game, then I just don't see Chicago putting together an offense that can match what Rodgers and McCarthy will do, whatever it is they do because they've shown that they can win anyway they want to play.

But I think both games will be very close and competitive throughout. Should be a great weekend.


----------



## Trajan (Jan 16, 2011)

go for broke...

Jets 
Pack


----------



## Paulie (Jan 16, 2011)

Sheldon said:


> 2-2 in round one
> 
> 1-3 this week
> 
> ...



Damn dude can I get a bookmark so I can pick up where I leave off with this novel?

One word: Jets


----------



## random3434 (Jan 16, 2011)

You are all wrong dudes.


*It's going to be Bears/Steelers.*



*BEARS WILL WIN IT ALL!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Big Fitz (Jan 16, 2011)

Packers/Jets is what I want.  What I get is sometimes another matter.


----------



## Toro (Jan 16, 2011)

Packers
Steelers


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 16, 2011)

Steelers
Packers

I think the Jets have used up all their karma this playoffs.  The Bears got a Seahawks team that used up everything they had against the Saints, and still let them mount a bit of a comeback in the 4th.  Packers looked great against the Falcons, and the Steelers are always strong.

Pack by 5 in the SB.


----------



## GHook93 (Jan 16, 2011)

elvis said:


> who ya got?



BEARRRSSS and Jets
Then Superbowl Super BBBBBEEEEAAAARRRRRRSSSSSS


----------



## KGB (Jan 17, 2011)

Steelers vs Packers in Dallas.  This matchup alone would be enough to completely piss off Jerry Jones & any Cowgirl faithful.


----------



## Dr.House (Jan 17, 2011)

2011 is the Year Of The Jets....

Jets over Steelers...
GB over Chicago...

Jets over Packers...


----------



## goldcatt (Jan 17, 2011)

Packers

*Steelers*

Need I say more?


----------



## DiveCon (Jan 17, 2011)

given how badly my picks have been in the playoffs

i pick Jets and Packers


----------



## Mr. Shaman (Jan 17, 2011)

Wait'll *Mark Sanchez* gets a load o' *Troy Polamalu* (who was out/injured Dec. 19 vs. Jets).

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rS1MNkz-8z8&feature=fvst[/ame]

*


----------



## Mr. Shaman (Jan 17, 2011)

KGB said:


> Steelers vs Packers *in Dallas*.  This matchup alone would be enough to completely piss off Jerry Jones & any Cowgirl faithful.


----------



## Shooter (Jan 17, 2011)

Green Bay and Pittsburgh will be marching to Dallas.

As long as Sanchez gets the crap beat out of him I'll be happy.


----------



## Big Fitz (Jan 18, 2011)

Mr. Shaman said:


> Wait'll *Mark Sanchez* gets a load o' *Troy Polamalu* (who was out/injured Dec. 19 vs. Jets).
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rS1MNkz-8z8&feature=fvst
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F3pCBMa3pvI
> ...


Huh.  7 more and you'll tie the championships in Titletown.  Keep plugging away.  You'll get there some day... of course we'll be at 24 by then.


----------



## B. Kidd (Jan 18, 2011)

Steelers

Bears


----------



## Mr. Shaman (Jan 18, 2011)

Big Fitz said:


> Mr. Shaman said:
> 
> 
> > Wait'll *Mark Sanchez* gets a load o' *Troy Polamalu* (who was out/injured Dec. 19 vs. Jets).
> ...



3 NFL Championships....*plus WHAT??????*





*

Ya' ever win the *Super Bowl** AND World Series* in 

*THE SAME YEAR??!!!!*



*THAT'S* how you're designated 

*CITY OF CHAMPIONS!!!!*​


----------



## Mr. Shaman (Jan 18, 2011)

KGB said:


> Steelers vs Packers in Dallas.  This matchup alone would be enough to completely piss off Jerry Jones & any Cowgirl faithful.


....But, not *quite* as satisfying as.....13 degrees (since shortly after the game started, when the sun dipped down-behind-the-hills, behind us)...13-13 score....and a Minute+ left, to play......

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UVbx9ggd51Q&feature=related[/ame]

*

The kind o' party *you'd like to be* attending  ....at the time......

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UqRs6yBZtBE&feature=related[/ame]​


----------



## Big Fitz (Jan 18, 2011)

Mr. Shaman said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Shaman said:
> ...


NFL championships are older than the Superbowl you realize.


----------



## ginscpy (Jan 19, 2011)

If Aaron Rodgers keeps on playing like he has - hard to bet against the Pack.

Have no idea who will win  in theAFC - will go with the Steelers at home.

In the SB -  will be a nail -biter.-- ain't real football grand??

Hope there is not an extended lockout.


----------



## Andrew2382 (Jan 19, 2011)

J.e.t.s
jets
jets 
jets


----------



## Mr. Shaman (Jan 19, 2011)

Big Fitz said:


> Mr. Shaman said:
> 
> 
> > Big Fitz said:
> ...


So.....what're the other-*TEN* "championships" you're referring-to*????*

​


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jan 19, 2011)

Packers will beat the Steelers in the Superbowl.

And why are we wasting time dogging Dallas? They finished their season with a third string QB? But everyone that played them knew they'd been in a football game.


----------



## Mr. Shaman (Jan 19, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> And why are we wasting time dogging Dallas?


Ah, yes....._*America's Team*_....run by a CEO who thinks he can coach.




















*














*1969-2011*​


----------



## Mr. Jones (Jan 19, 2011)

the Bears can not allow the Packers to raise the HALAS trophy in their house! This will be a street fight and holding the high powered Packers offense to 10 points in a meaningless game for the Bears and a must win to make the playoffs for GB in week 17 inspires my confidence in Chicago winning Sunday.


----------



## Big Fitz (Jan 19, 2011)

> So.....what're the other-*TEN*  "championships" you're referring-to*????*



Oh my bad.  Only 6 more to tie.

Wikipedia is your friend.

Green Bay Packers - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

It will be 7 more in 3 weeks.


----------



## Mr. Shaman (Jan 21, 2011)

Mr. Jones said:


> the Bears can not allow the Packers to raise the HALAS trophy in their house! This will be a street fight and holding the high powered Packers offense to 10 points in a meaningless game for the Bears and a must win to make the playoffs for GB in week 17 inspires my confidence in Chicago winning Sunday.


I never *could* understand the Denver/Chicago QB-swap.....but, it couldn't have happened to a _nicer_-owner (...and, all-around back-stabbin'-prick) than Pat Bowlen.​


> *April 3, 2009*​
> "*Cutler had asked to be traded* when he found out first-year Denver coach Josh McDaniels tried to acquire Matt Cassel in a trade with the Patriots."
> 
> *Cutler Goes To Bears For Orton*​



It also helped to "cement" Peter King's reputation as a loud-mouthed, flip-floppin' opportunist....kinda like the "Joe Scarborough" of NFL-sportswriters.​


> *April 2, 2009*
> 
> *Cutler Might Regret Denver Exile*​


----------



## Mr. Shaman (Jan 21, 2011)

Big Fitz said:


> > So.....what're the other-*TEN*  "championships" you're referring-to*????*
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my bad.  Only 6 more to tie.


Hell....that's only because GB had the *fortune*, *NEVER* to have competed in the AFL/AFC.

​


> Pittsburgh has won *more Super Bowl titles* (*six*), won *more AFC Championship Games* (*seven*) and played in (*fifteen*) and hosted more (*eleven*) conference *championship games* than *any other* AFC *or* NFC team.
> 
> Pittsburgh Steelers - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia​



Ya' got *NOTHIN'!!!!!!!*






*


----------



## Mr. Shaman (Jan 21, 2011)

*Whoops!!!*

I almost forgot to mention our *modesty*, as *Steelers Fans*.



*

Think about how-much-*worse* it could get.....if we were the _prideful_-type.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 21, 2011)

Don't start bringing up non-NFL titles Mr. Shaman, or Pittsburgh will be pushed back into relative obscurity by towns like New York or Montreal


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 21, 2011)

Montrovant said:


> Don't start bringing up non-NFL titles Mr. Shaman, or Pittsburgh will be pushed back into relative obscurity by towns like New York or Montreal


Lord Stanley called.  He wants to know how well his cup was cared for while in Pittsburgh.  Oh, and Sidney Crosby says Hi!


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 21, 2011)

Forty four Super Bowls have been played.  The Pittsburgh Steelers have appeared in seven, won six.  No other team has as many Super Bowl victories.

Four NFL teams have never appeared in a Super Bowl.  Jacksonville, Houston (as either the Oilers or the Texans), Detroit and, of course, Cleveland.

The Minnesota Vikings, the Cincinnati Bengals, the Tennessee Titans, the Buffalo Bills and the Atlanta Falcons have appeared in Super Bowls and lost.

Gee!  It's great to be a Steeler fan!


----------



## DiveCon (Jan 21, 2011)

Montrovant said:


> Don't start bringing up non-NFL titles Mr. Shaman, or Pittsburgh will be pushed back into relative obscurity by towns like New York or Montreal


or Boston


----------



## Big Fitz (Jan 21, 2011)

Mr Shaman said:
			
		

> Ya' got *NOTHIN'!!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



and still, 6 more and you tie for titles.  I don't bother listing the near misses the Packers have had.  I don't have that fragile of an ego.  When you're only second best I guess you need to.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 21, 2011)

I pick the Yankees to win the Super Dish  in 4 straight.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jan 22, 2011)

*James Harrison Comes Up From Bottom Of Pile With Human Heart*


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jan 22, 2011)

I'm fairly certain that the Pack will beat Da' Bears but the Steelers/Jets could be a close one. 

I think GB can beat the Jets but not the Steelers in the SB.


----------



## Mr. Shaman (Jan 22, 2011)

Nosmo King said:


> The Minnesota Vikings, the Cincinnati Bengals, the Tennessee Titans, the Buffalo Bills and the Atlanta Falcons have appeared in Super Bowls and lost.


Don't forget-about *DENVER!!!!!*​


> "The Denver Broncos won two consecutive Super Bowls, one of only 7 teams to do so. They won Super Bowl XXXII in 1998 and Super Bowl XXXIII in 1999, with quarterback John Elway (MVP in 1999).
> 
> *They had previously lost in four Super Bowl appearances."*
> 
> *RECORD*​



There was *NOTHIN'* more-satisfying than attending a Broncos Super Bowl Party (in Lafayette, CO...*in* my *Lambert*-jersey)....and, watching *Doug Williams* (*Redskins*) *kick-the-livin'-SHIT* outta John-Boy's *Buncos!!!!!!*















*


----------



## Mr. Shaman (Jan 22, 2011)

Big Fitz said:


> Mr Shaman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Pittsburgh has won *more Super Bowl titles* (*six*), won *more AFC Championship Games* (*seven*) and played in (*fifteen*) and hosted more (*eleven*) conference *championship games* than *any other* AFC *or* NFC team.
> 
> Pittsburgh Steelers - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia​



Ya' got *NOTHIN'!!!!!!!*


----------



## Sheldon (Jan 22, 2011)

Ernie S. said:


> I pick the Yankees to win the Super Dish  in 4 straight.




You clearly have no idea what you're talking about, The Super Dish is a best of 5 series!


----------



## Big Fitz (Jan 22, 2011)

Mr. Shaman said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Shaman said:
> ...


funny, I was thinking the same thing about you.


----------



## Mr. Shaman (Jan 22, 2011)

Big Fitz said:


> Mr. Shaman said:
> 
> 
> > Big Fitz said:
> ...



The difference *IS*.....I'm *RIGHT*.....just like the *RECORD-BOOKS* show.

​


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 22, 2011)

Sheldon said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > I pick the Yankees to win the Super Dish  in 4 straight.
> ...



So, you're saying that one small mistake makes my vast knowledge of feetball irrelevant?

So which NBA team do you think will win the Stan Laurel Cup this year?


----------



## Sheldon (Jan 22, 2011)

Ernie S. said:


> Sheldon said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



The Boston Phillies.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 22, 2011)

Sheldon said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Sheldon said:
> ...



I think you're confused, though I do pick the Phillies to win the World Cup over the Oilers.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 22, 2011)

Trajan said:


> go for broke...
> 
> Jets
> Pack



yeah thats what I got with the Packers beating the jets.Hope Im wrong though and the jets win it all.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 22, 2011)

Echo Zulu said:


> You are all wrong dudes.
> 
> 
> *It's going to be Bears/Steelers.*
> ...



I said this before and I'll say it again.you Bears fans are in for a very rude awakening.they'll be lucky if they keep this game close.

My thoughts exactly.The Bears get their asses kicked after facing a REAL opponent.


Your hysterical.The Bears winning the superbowl? you must still think your living in the year 1985. Next week I will get out my towel for you to cry in when they get spanked by the packers. hate to break your heart but next week they are playing a REAL football team.Not one that lucked out and should have never been there in the first place but was with a losing record and that plays horrible on the road.Next week against the packers,Cutler shows his true colors. as far as the superbowl? I would like to say that the jets will repeat 1969 again and shock the world once again and win it all, but i dont think their offence can match up with the packers so i think you will see the packers and jets in the superbowl with the packers winning it all. 
__________________


----------



## Big Fitz (Jan 22, 2011)

> The difference *IS*.....I'm *RIGHT*.....just  like the *RECORD-BOOKS* show.



Post 1968.  And like your politics, you're never right.


----------

